# EMT-B 911 job interview



## NJdude24 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone.  I just received a call for an interview with my towns ems dept.  Im a little nervous because i have no idea what goes on in interviews with EMS.  I started EMS about a 1 1/2 years ago with a volunteer squad as a ride along and then a driver.  I became a EMT-B in May and have been riding as a EMT in the ambulance to this day as a volunteer since.  This job is for a paid EMS 911 squad and i was wondering what should I expect at this interview?  I'm a young EMT just turning 20 in ten days so i am a little intimidated by older experienced EMT'S.  Should i expect scenario questions?  Signs/symptom questions?  Ive been reviewing my butt off lately trying to better my skills and knowledge.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 10, 2011)

making an assumption that you are talking about Rahway Emergency Squad, I can honestly say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  I have yet to figure out how to apply there.  no website, no phone number, unless you know someone, it's hard to even get an interview.  

remember, Rahway does 911 and IFTs for the hospital, so you will have to be ok doing both.

expect some clinical questions, some interpersonal questions (how would you handle this situation), and some questions about where you expect to be in 5 years.  Don't worry, you will do fine, be confident but not too cocky, talk yourself up as much as you can (but don't lie), and remember to relax.  

Good luck!


----------



## NJdude24 (Jan 10, 2011)

lol thank you.  I guess im lucky my uncle who is a cop in town was on the squad years ago when they were volunteer.  He handed me an application from city hall i believe and i filled it out.  2 months later a call finally lol.  Im excited to hopefully serve my city because i want more experience than cranford where i volunteer.  what town are you from DRparasite?


----------

